# Sperm Comet test



## Lisa123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My reflexologist mentioned a sperm test called the Comet test which I'm thinking of getting DH to do. The sperm analysis that he did through the NHS was all fine but I have read that the NHS test does not tell you how many of those sperms are damaged. I was wondering if any of you know anything about the Comet test - whether this is the best test to do or are there any others out there?

Thanks!


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

The Sperm Comet Test is a so-called 'second generation' test for DNA sperm fragmentation. It's deemed to be a gold standard.
My husband is in his 50s and has a miraculously wonderful over 80 million sperm count and 75% motility. He has fathered my two healthy sons.
BUT DNA fragmentation can account for implantation problems and onward development from blastocyst problems.
Every man has some degree of DNA fragmentation. Under 25% is excellent. Over 50% is a big problem. BUT even a young donor can have a high degree of damaging DNA fragmentation. This problem can account for 40% of failures. It is really important to find out, I think.
The Sperm Comet test can give you back the degree of problem (or not). As a point of fact (and I apologise for tmi..!), sperm DNA fragmentation does not improve with sitting inside for too long. We got to the clinic today and it's 5 days since it was...evacuated! The longer it sits there, the greater potential for DNA fragmentation. Who would have thought that!!! It is not like wine!!!  For the test it has to be FRESH (ie no longer than 2 days since...evacuation!). I didn't know that!!!! We must work harder!!!! You have to laugh!
The University of Belfast has developed this test but you do not need to go to Belfast if you don't want to. The university have partner clinics in the UK. Contact the wonderful Martin for advice. He is a real help and so nice: [email protected]
The test costs £350+ but when you think what it saves you in failed IVF it is worth doing - whatever your husband's age. And I have to stress that my husband returned a brilliant standard sperm analysis but I have just failed IVF implantation with a young donor eggs.
Results can come back in 7-10 days.
I'm going to do it. If you want any more info, please ask. Hope this helps.
Mandalay
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lisa123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Mandalay,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply! I really appreciate it. We will do this test which now costs more like £400, but it would be reassuring to know that it's not my husband's sperms which is the problem as all this time we assume it's my age!

Thanks and all the very best to you!


----------

